# Points



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2017)

To add points to a post, do we just click  LIKE  now??  It doesn't show anywhere that I've see.  How do you know you've added a point and how does the recipient know he's been given a point?????
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes the like button gives points.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 8, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> To add points to a post, do we just click  LIKE  now??  It doesn't show anywhere that I've see.  How do you know you've added a point and how does the recipient know he's been given a point?????
> Gary



When you push like it changes to unlike so you know you have given it. Then the person you give it too gets a notification that you gave it to them. I just gave you a like for this post so you can see it.


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> To add points to a post, do we just click  LIKE  now??  It doesn't show anywhere that I've see.  How do you know you've added a point and how does the recipient know he's been given a point?????
> Gary


Gary it shows at the bottom of the main post
tropics likes so & so like etc
Richie
Tries again to post pic


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks guys.  Got it figured out now.  Just seems like the recipient has to jump thru a lot of hoops to find out who gave him a point and which if his posts got one. 
 Oh well.
Gary


----------



## tropics (Oct 9, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Thanks guys.  Got it figured out now.  Just seems like the recipient has to jump thru a lot of hoops to find out who gave him a point and which if his posts got one.
> Oh well.
> Gary


Gary put your cursor on your name up top,a drop down window will open.Scroll down to likes you received it will show you every thing
Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 9, 2017)

tropics said:


> Gary put your cursor on your name up top,a drop down window will open.Scroll down to likes you received it will show you every thing
> Richie



Thanks Richie!!  Don't think I would have ever figured that one out.
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 9, 2017)

It says the name of everyone that liked something posted , under the post too.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 9, 2017)

rings r us said:


> It says the name of everyone that liked something posted , under the post too.



Thanks rings.  Just another thing I missed.  LOL.
Gary


----------

